# Funktionieren die Cooler Master Masterfan Pro RGB mit Corsair Link?



## PeterCince123 (6. September 2017)

Hallo allerseits,

ich möchte in meinem PC die Cooler Master Masterfan Pro RGB Lüfter verbauen, und diese dann an den Corsair Commander Pro anschließen, um die Lüfterdrehzahl und die Beleuchtung zu steuern. Nun bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob das funktioniert. Auch auf der Hersteller Seite gab es keinen Hinweis darauf.

Deshalb hoffe ich hier auf gute Tipps. Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------

